# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe đi Vân Đồn, Quan Lạn, Cái Rồng lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

Viettrans CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ XE ĐI  TRÀ CỔ - MÓNG CÁI - VÂN ĐỒN - QUAN LẠN ........... XIN LIÊN HỆ MS HUYỀN 0915 702 015
 * BẢNG GIÁ XE ĐI TRÀ CỔ - MÓNG CÁI : 
 - Xe 16 chỗ Ford Transit, Mercedes Spriter: 5.000.000 VNĐ
 - Xe 29 chỗ County Hàn quốc, Đồng Vàng: 6.000.000 VNĐ
 - Xe 35 chỗ Aero town, Samco: 8.000.000 VNĐ
 - Xe 45 chỗ Univer, Hiclass, Aero space: 9.500.000 VNĐ 
 * BẢNG GIÁ XE ĐI VÂN ĐỒN - QUAN LẠN : 
 - Xe 16 chỗ Ford Transit, Mercedes Spriter  : 4.500.000 VNĐ
 - Xe 29 chỗ County Hàn quốc, Đồng Vàng : 5.500.000 VNĐ
 - Xe 35 chỗ Aero town, Samco: 7.500.000 VNĐ
 - Xe 45 chỗ  Univer, Hiclass, Aero space: 8.500.000 VNĐ _
 *** Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tương đối, giá có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm._
 GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU


 Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:
 Công ty: viettrans

add: số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - HÀ NỘI

Tel: 04 3932 0020 - Fax: *04 3932 0159*
 Yahoo: viettrans02  -  sky: huyen_xedulich

Hotline: 0915 702 015     

Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn

Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## viettrans

Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:
 Công ty: viettrans

add: số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - HÀ NỘI
VPGD: Lô 12A, Khu X2A yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, hà Nội
Tel: 04 3932 0020 - Fax: *04 3932 0159*
 Yahoo: viettrans02  -  sky: huyen_xedulich

Hotline: 0915 702 015     

Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn

Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi biển 2015 lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

http://thuexehanoi.net/thue-xe-o-to-...e-xe-di-cua-lo

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi biển 2015 lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch lh 04 39320020

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi biển lh 0439320020

----------

